# Testing Material for Civil Service



## kmorrissey5 (Jul 14, 2006)

Any one know of any good study material for the test? Thanks


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: materal*

Mass. HRD website has a mock test PDF I forget the link though.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Re: materal*

*I suppose you're looking for MATERIAL instead of MATERAL. An English spelling book would be a good starting point. *


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: materal*




HousingCop said:


> *I suppose you're looking for MATERIAL instead of MATERAL. An English spelling book would be a good starting point. *


I was wondering how long that was gonna take....not long, not long at all.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

kmorrissey5 said:


> Any one know of any good study material for the test? Thanks


With the test coming up... im sure that this is a question we will a lot.

Below is the link to the study guide from HRD.

http://www.mass.gov/Ehrd/docs/cs/publications/policeofficer_exam_guide.doc

Hope that helps.


----------



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

*2007 **Massachusetts** Civil Service Police Entrance Exam*​ 
*Psychometric Preparation*​ 
*Presented by the Law Offices of Patrick M. Rogers*​
*NEW 2007 FORMAT: This year's entrance exam will contain two psychometric components. We will explain and give a number of precise examples on what police candidates will be expected to see. *

*A Simulated 100 Question Practice Exam Included with the Seminar.*

This seminar will help with your preparation in becoming a successful candidate for the position of civil service municipal police officer within the Commonwealth of Massachusetts. Becoming a successful candidate is based solely on your examination score. Therefore, it is absolutely necessary to be a high ranking applicant in order to be considered for selection. This seminar will help you obtain the competitive edge. 

We will discuss the *NEW *2007 civil service test format made up of three subtests made up of cognitive and non-cognitive questions: the nine "ability areas" of the Written Ability test (WAT), the Life Experience Survey (LES), and the Work Style Questionnaire (WSQ). The LES and the WSQ are part of the NEW 2007 testing format containing a number of non-cognitive questions known as "psychmetric questions." This will be a major part of our presentation since many Massachusetts candidates have never been subjected to this type of testing.

An e-workbook containing difficult simulated practice questions will be given to each student. A number of additional e-books will be disseminated to each student detailing the LES and WSQ components of the examination and actual examples of these types of psychmetric testing. All seminars will have limited seating

*Scoring of the Non-Cognitive Components*
During these seminars we will explain how the student should honestly approach these new non-cognitive areas. Each of these two new components contains internal mechanisms that will make it possible to identify candidates who are not responding honestly. The pattern of your responses may suggest that you are not responding honestly-this will be fully addressed at the presentation. 

*Other Topics to be Addressed*

*PAT: *We will also disseminate a guide containing a physical conditioning program intended to assist you in preparing for the Physical Ability Test [PAT]. We will also address new rules promulgated by Civil Service concerning recent changes in the physical agility component of the test that were discriminatory against females.

*BYPASSING & BANDING: *We will also address the issue of bypassing and the appeal process. The civil service "rule of three" will be thoroughly discussed and contrasted to the "banding" method recently employed by HRD. The legal criteria required to be met by the appointing authority in order to bypass a candidate will also be addressed. All your questions will be answered. 

*PREFERENCES: *The seminar will also include a thorough presentation concerning the various preferences offered by Civil Service. We will discuss racial preference, residency preferences, veteran's preferences & other statutory preferences offered in Massachusetts.

The January 2007 entrance examination seminars held in Attleboro and Medford were complete sellouts. Call us ASAP at 508-644-2116 or go to the web: www.commonwealthpolice.net

Download a seminar flyer at: http://www.policelegal.com/civilservice/2007exam.pdf

__________________
Brian E. Simoneau, Esq.

http://www.policelaborlaw.com


----------

